# Will DirecTV allow using an HD DVR with a SD plan?



## adabob (Jun 1, 2013)

* I need a DirecTV DVR which has either HDMI or component outputs, however DirectV shipped me a SD DVR with none of these connections. I don't want to pay and extra $10 a month for HD just want the connections for our new LCD TV. Will Direct TV allow me to connect and use say a HR21 or HR24? Without the extra fees and will it work? Thank you :bang*


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Your TV should have a set of Red, White and Yellow connections.
That does all the resolution ( 480i ) that the SD service you have will do.


----------



## r028806 (Mar 12, 2010)

At activation you are required to add the HD service.


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

If you are in an MPEG4 market, yes, as that is all they use. Considering they shipped you an SD model, you're obviously not in one.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

adabob said:


> * I don't want to pay and extra $10 a month for HD just want the connections for our new LCD TV. *


Since you just bought your TV, I should point out a lot of the newer TVs will have a single component/composite jack (which can be used for either). If this is the case the composite cable for video (yellow) is plugged into one of the component jacks either red, blue or green. You should check your manual for your set to see which one they use and for the audio the red and white cables go in the same jacks as they would for component cables audio. You will have to switch the setting to Composite from Component which can usually be done when changing inputs (normally it's a simple toggle that will display options such as AV>Comp., Video>Comp. or something similar).


----------



## adabob (Jun 1, 2013)

thank you for the replies, I guess a better solution and question would be which DVR has component outputs which does not require HD? Is there a model number of what which still works for directv? Thank you


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

adabob said:


> thank you for the replies, I guess a better solution and question would be which DVR has component outputs which does not require HD? Is there a model number of what which still works for directv? Thank you


Coolman is correct.
Some TVs have a combo connection that is either the component or composite connection depending on which cables you plug in and where.
You do not need Component connections with an SD service.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

adabob said:


> thank you for the replies, I guess a better solution and question would be which DVR has component outputs which does not require HD? Is there a model number of what which still works for directv? Thank you


None.

Do yourself a favor and call them. They might switch you over to HD for nothing or close to it and your eyes will thank you for it. They will probably waive the HD fee for the first year also.
Doesn't cost to call them.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

> None.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and call them. They might switch you over to HD for nothing or close to it and your eyes will thank you for it. They will probably waive the HD fee for the first year also.
> Doesn't cost to call them.


Well technically an R22 but good luck finding one! They are getting more and more scarce.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

JBv said:


> Well technically an R22 but good luck finding one! They are getting more and more scarce.


That's right. An R22 (like I have) is really an HR21. When it was first introduced the software disabled all the HD features but DirecTV gave up on that plan and now it is virtually identical. Mine supplies my HDTV with a 480p resolution via HDMI. If I ever do (highly unlikely) add HD to my DirecTV account, my R22 will function as a true HD DVR. Speaking of that, the REVERSE is also true! In other words, if I call DIrecTV and tell them to add HD to my account because I already have an HD-capable DVR, they won't because they DON'T CONSIDER AN R22 TO BE AN HD DVR!! Imagine that! I would have to get a "real" HD receiver and get stuck with a 2 year commitment. That's why I still have SD.

If I spend the $50 for an AM-21 tuner I can record programs over the air in HD. If I had an always-on broadband internet connection, I could also download HD material. (I use a wireless aircard for my internet)

Unfortunately, like the quote above states "good luck finding one". I hope mine keeps on working and I've even purchased an exact-replacement spare HDD for it in the event it fails.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> That's right. An R22 (like I have) is really an HR21. When it was first introduced the software disabled all the HD features but DirecTV gave up on that plan and now it is virtually identical. Mine supplies my HDTV with a 480p resolution via HDMI. If I ever do (highly unlikely) add HD to my DirecTV account, my R22 will function as a true HD DVR. Speaking of that, the REVERSE is also true! In other words, if I call DIrecTV and tell them to add HD to my account because I already have an HD-capable DVR, they won't because they DON'T CONSIDER AN R22 TO BE AN HD DVR!! Imagine that! I would have to get a "real" HD receiver and get stuck with a 2 year commitment. That's why I still have SD.
> 
> If I spend the $50 for an AM-21 tuner I can record programs over the air in HD. If I had an always-on broadband internet connection, I could also download HD material. (I use a wireless aircard for my internet)
> 
> Unfortunately, like the quote above states "good luck finding one". I hope mine keeps on working and I've even purchased an exact-replacement spare HDD for it in the event it fails.


Not sure if it was owned but I saw one on eBay yesterday. I have an owned R22 as well.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Not sure if it was owned but I saw one on eBay yesterday. I have an owned R22 as well.


Mine is also owned (a rarity). If I tell you how I got it the moderators will kill me. :blackeye:


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

> JBv said:
> 
> 
> > Well technically an R22 but good luck finding one! They are getting more and more scarce.
> ...


Doesn't solid signal or eBay have them? I have 2. I got one from a online site. My R22-200 and a now R22-100 that got from Best Buy. They are great. My mother still has a 27" Sony Trinitron SD TV. I use Component connections for hers with the R22-100. She wanted SD features without the HD receiver costs. Component even in SD looks better than composite. Besides HD looks crisp too in SD via component. Much better since each primary color is split out.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

xmguy said:


> Doesn't solid signal or eBay have them? I have 2. I got one from a online site. My R22-200 and a now R22-100 that got from Best Buy. They are great. My mother still has a 27" Sony Trinitron SD TV. I use Component connections for hers with the R22-100. She wanted SD features without the HD receiver costs. Component even in SD looks better than composite. Besides HD looks crisp too in SD via component. Much better since each primary color is split out.


SolidSignal hasn't had them for quite some time (I bought one there about a year ago, but now they just list it as discontinued) and eBay has a couple of questionable lineage and one that may be owned for $185 at this time.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

All of that just to stay in the 20th C.?? :hurah: :nono2: :blackeye: :hurah:


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

adabob said:


> thank you for the replies, I guess a better solution and question would be which DVR has component outputs which does not require HD? Is there a model number of what which still works for directv? Thank you


I dont believe there are any current SD models that will do what you want, and any of the old models that might have them will soon be unable to get correct guide data. HD is worlds better than SD, you are doing yourself a terrible disfavor by owning an HD tv and not having HD service to watch on it. That said, there may very well be a composite input on the tv that you havent discovered yet.


----------

